# breaking news iran's ex-President Rafsanjani dies at 82



## dani67 (Jan 8, 2017)

Iran's ex-President Ali Akbar Hashemi Rafsanjani, a dominant figure in the country's politics since the 1980s, has died at the age of 82, media say.

Mr Rafsanjani had suffered a heart attack, the reports said.

He served as president from 1989 to 1997 but lost to Mahmoud Ahmadinejad when he ran again in 2005.

Mr Rafsanjani's current role was head of the Expediency Council, which tries to resolve disputes between parliament and the Guardian Council.

It was the 12-member council, a dominant force in Iran that interprets the constitution, that had disqualified Mr Rafsanjani after he entered the race for the 2013 presidential election.

The state-run Irinn network announced on Sunday that Mr Rafsanjani had "passed away after a lifetime of fighting and constant efforts in line with fulfilling the goals of Islam and the revolution".


----------



## dani67 (Jan 8, 2017)

he was left leader.he was hassan rouhani boss .
very important politican like khamenei .


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 8, 2017)

I forget, did we take this one out of power too?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 8, 2017)

Obama orders WH flag flown at Half staff.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 8, 2017)

Meh, so what.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 8, 2017)

wonder if he has met his boss 'satan' yet .


----------



## dani67 (Jan 8, 2017)

very dangerous


Fenton Lum said:


> Meh, so what.


this news can hurt  middle east ....


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 8, 2017)

dani67 said:


> very dangerous
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> ...



Pffffffffffffffffffft, and it was going to be unhurt otherwise?  All we're looking for is an excuse to occupy the middle east as we always have.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 8, 2017)

dani67 said:


> very dangerous
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------   just so Isreal is on high alert and is ready it will be ok Dani !!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 8, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> I forget, did we take this one out of power too?



no----the Zionists killed him------for the record-----as Iranian dogs go----Rafsanjani
was --------RELATIVELY speaking-----not as disgusting as the rest of the scum


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 8, 2017)

pismoe said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > very dangerous
> ...



Oh I'm sure they are.


Israeli arms sales to Europe grew from $724M in 2014 to $1.63B in 2015
Although the size of New Jersey Israel is one of the top 10 arms dealing nations in the world
Israel produces 60% of all drones worldwide and sells to over 50 countries, at times selling to both sides of a given conflict, and Israel fueled the drones arms race between India and Pakistan
Palestine is an open air weapons testing and crowd control laboratory with Palestinians being used in the development phase; Gaza is a lab of mass destruction.  US super bunker busters were supplied to the Israelis in 2014 and investors stock shot up; war is just business after all. 

The “War in Terror” has been a boon to the industry, you’ve seen what amounts to advertisement in every “news” outlet, we are being whipped up into a frenzy once again.  The industry also pioneers crowd control research on the Palestinians, and Israel is involved in the training of American forces and law enforcement.  We see this in the militarization of our own police departments, Ferguson was but one example of how our system is prepping to Palestinianize our own population, and in fact Ferguson now has Israeli developed/sold skunk spray post the Ferguson events, although no incidents have yet  been reported of use on American streets.  It’s pretty clear that the Israeli occupation style power structure is moving toward the same in America; a warehousing of the poor in a post industrial age with diminishing living wage jobs and privatized for profit prisons complete with a return to convict leasing.

Much of the security monitoring and mass surveillance technologies are also produced in Israel and sold across the globe.  “Targeted assassination” was invented in Israel, which Obama was quite fond of.  *Abu* *Ghraib* torture methods?  Israel.

The US and Israel are not allies.  The US and Israeli arms dealers are allies, and war is the business they are both in.  We are all collateral damage.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 8, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > I forget, did we take this one out of power too?
> ...



We took out a duly democratically elected leader and wonder why we've had trouble ever since.  Pretty silly.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 8, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> Obama orders WH flag flown at Half staff.



why?      did one of Michelle's pumpkin vines die?


----------



## pismoe (Jan 8, 2017)

thankyou Fenton , good to see that Israel knows iy stuff !!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 8, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



nope----the Islamic hero   Adolf put a bullet in his head-----himself


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 8, 2017)

dani67 said:


> "passed away after a lifetime of fighting...



One less terrorist plotting our demise.


----------



## dani67 (Jan 8, 2017)

*3 National days of mourning in iran.*

3 days vacation


----------



## gipper (Jan 8, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> Obama orders WH flag flown at Half staff.


...via his brain Valarie (the Iranian Communist) Jarrett.  


*FBI Files Document Communism in Valerie Jarrett’s Family*
JUNE 22, 2015

Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) files obtained by Judicial Watch reveal that the dad, maternal grandpa and father-in-law of President Obama’s trusted senior advisor, Valerie Jarrett, were hardcore Communists under investigation by the U.S. government.

Jarrett’s dad, pathologist and geneticist Dr. James Bowman, had extensive ties to Communist associations and individuals, his lengthy FBI file shows. In 1950 Bowman was in communication with a paid Soviet agent named Alfred Stern, who fled to Prague after getting charged with espionage. Bowman was also a member of a Communist-sympathizing group called the Association of Internes and Medical Students. After his discharge from the Army Medical Corps in 1955, Bowman moved to Iran to work, the FBI records show.


----------



## guno (Jan 8, 2017)

pismoe said:


> wonder if he has met his boss 'satan' yet .


when all else fails drag out the christers invention the devil


----------



## pismoe (Jan 8, 2017)

shiite muslim believe in 'satan'  Guno !!


----------



## pismoe (Jan 8, 2017)

guno said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > wonder if he has met his boss 'satan' yet .
> ...


-------------------------------------------   'azazel' was cast out of , probably heaven , became 'iblis' who then was tempted or instructed by the serpent or the Peacock  so there is a muslim 'satan' and I wonder if this dead Iranian leader has met him yet in his muslim paradise yet Guno .


----------



## pismoe (Jan 8, 2017)

and the idea of 'satan' might be Jewish in its invention or maybe older .   But since 'islsm' is the youngest religion and came after judaisn and Christianity I suspect that 'satan' is a jewish invention that the muslims , Mohamad copied  Guno !!


----------



## dani67 (Jan 8, 2017)

former sweden minister


----------



## dani67 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Penelope (Jan 8, 2017)

dani67 said:


> very dangerous
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> ...



How?  Also I'd like to know how you felt about him.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 8, 2017)

dani67 said:


> former sweden minister


--------------------------------------------------------------   he was still an iranian shiite muslim and as far as this swedish minister , heck , his country is being flooded with muslim refugees .    The swedish minister is a liberal wussy Dani .


----------



## dani67 (Jan 8, 2017)

Penelope said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > very dangerous
> ...



I LIKED HIM . HE WAS  LIBERAL AND MODERATE  SUPPORTER IN LAST 10 YEARS.
HE WAS  BIGGEST ENEMY FOR AHAMDINEJAD AND HARDLINERS.


----------



## dani67 (Jan 9, 2017)

pismoe said:


> and the idea of 'satan' might be Jewish in its invention or maybe older .   But since 'islsm' is the youngest religion and came after judaisn and Christianity I suspect that 'satan' is a jewish invention that the muslims , Mohamad copied  Guno !!


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 9, 2017)

RIP Persian brother.

The Persians and Europeans are distant cousins.

Herodotus tells us that the Europeans originally emigrated from Persia before the Persian-Greek wars.  He even hints that the Greeks themselves came out of Persia (the Erythrean Sea).

It's just that the Europeans went Christian from being heathen while the Persians went mooseleem from being Zoroastrian.

Now we are all stuck in another Christian-mooseleem crusader war on both sides.


----------



## dani67 (Jan 9, 2017)

tommorow is rafsangani mouring.
10+ million people will ...............


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 9, 2017)

dani67 said:


> tommorow is rafsangani mouring.
> 10+ million people will ...............



May he rot in peace-----compared to the other Ayatoilets---he was probably the best------disgusting as he was


----------



## dani67 (Jan 10, 2017)

Rafsanjani funeral: Iranians flood capital to remember leader  - CNN.com


Tehran (CNN)Hundreds of thousands of Iranians gathered in and around Tehran University Tuesday for the funeral of former President Akbar Hashemi Rafsanjani.

State television showed crowds pouring onto the streets around the campus where the Supreme Leader of Iran, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, led prayers for Rafsanjani despite the differences between the two men.
President Hassan Rouhani, parliament speaker Ali Larijani and his brother, judiciary chief Ayatollah Sadegh Larijani, joined the prayers.
Rafsanjani died Sunday at the age of 82 after suffering a heart attack.
Three days of official mourning began on Monday.









http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/10/middleeast/iran-rafsanjani-funeral/#

Mohsen Milani, professor of politics at the University of South Florida, talks about Rafsanjani's legacy.04:31
*Various political roles[/paste:font]
Rafsanjani, who served two terms as Iran's president from 1989 to 1997, had been an influential figure in Iranian politics.
At the time of his death, he was the chairman of the Expediency Council, which aims to settle disputes between the country's parliament and the Guardian Council.
"I admired him as a shrewd politician who had a calming effect on the nation and the country," Saeed, a 47-year-old local journalist who was among the mourners, told CNN.
"It is because of Rafsanjani that Iran has been safe in our volatile region. Look at Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan. Even outside the region, Libya is in chaos. Iran avoided those problems mostly because of Rafsanjani's influence in several governments that he served."









http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/10/middleeast/iran-rafsanjani-funeral/#

Former Iranian President Rafsanjani dies 02:41
Throughout his political career, the former President was seen as a conduit for better relations with the West.
He was also seen as a key figure in Iran's moderate movement, losing a presidential bid against the former hardline Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad in 2005.
During Ahmadinejad's 2009 re-election campaign, Rafsanjani became a vocal critic, chiding the election results that gave Ahmadinejad another overwhelming victory.
Rafsanjani: the man who mirrored an ever-changing Iran
His decision put him at odds with Khamenei, his former comrade-in-arms, and set in motion a series of events that sidelined the old Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps -- involved in cracking down on protests -- from some of the very institutions Rafsanjani had led before.
His support for centrist and moderate forces was believed to be key in the 2013 presidential elections that brought to power Rouhani, a close Rafsanjani ally. Not surprisingly, Rouhani was one of the first to react to the death of his mentor, tweeting: "The spirit of the giant of the #Revolution and politics, the symbol of #patience and #resilience has soared to the heavens. #HashemiRafsanjani."





Supreme Leader of Iran Ali Khamenei leads funeral prayers for former President Rafsanjani on Tuesday, *


----------



## Votto (Jan 10, 2017)

dani67 said:


> Iran's ex-President Ali Akbar Hashemi Rafsanjani, a dominant figure in the country's politics since the 1980s, has died at the age of 82, media say.
> 
> Mr Rafsanjani had suffered a heart attack, the reports said.
> 
> ...



God help us all.  Now Iran will have to find more Islamic nuts to continue jihad.

Where will they find any I wonder?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 10, 2017)

Votto said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Iran's ex-President Ali Akbar Hashemi Rafsanjani, a dominant figure in the country's politics since the 1980s, has died at the age of 82, media say.
> ...


Mental institutions...


----------



## Votto (Jan 10, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



Those in mental institutions, or children, are the ones that strap on the vests with explosives.  I'm talking about finding the ones that round these poor souls up to be their tool.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 10, 2017)

Votto said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Where else do you find delusional sociopaths?


----------



## Votto (Jan 10, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Easy, three places.

1.  CEO's
2.  Lawyers (lawmakers)
3.  Media

10 Careers With the Most Psychopaths

These careers are the top 3 careers with the most sociopaths.


----------

